# I'm an adidas slut.



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 15, 2012)

This is from the last 2 weeks. Whats not pictured here are 3 adidas shirts and my white track top hoodie that I got in the last 2 weeks. This doesnt include my existing adidas gear 





I just got my adipures today. I'm in love with them.

















Thats right. Those are my red m&m socks. 





Oh, and I bought my wife a pair too


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh, and before anyone asks, the far left pair of Response trails were so comfy, i bought the far right pair just for work so i didnt fuck up my good looking pair


----------



## Bucks (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice collection ! I've always been (Up until very recently) an Asics man.

I'm just getting into this whole minimalist shoe thing, tried some of the adiPURES and they felt great. Think I'll pick some up soon and see how they work out for some more pre season training!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 15, 2012)

Bucks said:


> Very nice collection ! I've always been (Up until very recently) an Asics man.
> 
> I'm just getting into this whole minimalist shoe thing, tried some of the adiPURES and they felt great. Think I'll pick some up soon and see how they work out for some more pre season training!



they are about 90 bucks everywhere, but you can find them on ebay in certain colors for a bout 75 shipped, and in mycase, i found a finishline coupon for 15 off 75 or more, so i got them for about 75. just a heads up to save you a few bucks if you decide to grab them


----------



## Bucks (Feb 15, 2012)

Awesome man! thanks for the tip


----------



## wowspare (Mar 12, 2012)

Is that a Strandberg?


----------



## Omarfan (Mar 12, 2012)

Minimalist shoe thing? This is a thing now? Personally, I feel like anybody wearing those ugly things should get a sharp slap across the face. And don't say that it's about comfort, not style. There's plenty of less utterly disgusting looking shoes that are comfortable. This is like Crocs except somehow people have managed to fuck up EVEN WORSE in their choice of footwear this time. Holy shit, were normal shoes really that bad? And yet, women are expected to suffer high heels for fashion while grown ass men who should know better but apparently don't want to trod around in these rubber toesock monstrosities because real shoes were just too much to handle.

This is just embarrassing.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Mar 12, 2012)

Omarfan said:


> Minimalist shoe thing? This is a thing now? Personally, I feel like anybody wearing those ugly things should get a sharp slap across the face. And don't say that it's about comfort, not style. There's plenty of less utterly disgusting looking shoes that are comfortable. This is like Crocs except somehow people have managed to fuck up EVEN WORSE in their choice of footwear this time. Holy shit, were normal shoes really that bad? And yet, women are expected to suffer high heels for fashion while grown ass men who should know better but apparently don't want to trod around in these rubber toesock monstrosities because real shoes were just too much to handle.
> 
> This is just embarrassing.



did NIKE send you ?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm an Adidas slut too. You seen the Star Wars range? So sick.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Mar 12, 2012)

Omarfan said:


> Minimalist shoe thing? This is a thing now? Personally, I feel like anybody wearing those ugly things should get a sharp slap across the face. And don't say that it's about comfort, not style. There's plenty of less utterly disgusting looking shoes that are comfortable. This is like Crocs except somehow people have managed to fuck up EVEN WORSE in their choice of footwear this time. Holy shit, were normal shoes really that bad? And yet, women are expected to suffer high heels for fashion while grown ass men who should know better but apparently don't want to trod around in these rubber toesock monstrosities because real shoes were just too much to handle.
> 
> This is just embarrassing.



He fucking mad, yo! 

Though I'll agree that they look a bit weird to me, I won't judge them until I try them. They might be the most comfortable things ever for all I know.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 12, 2012)

The expression on your wife's face kills me. Reminds me of my girlfriend.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 13, 2012)

Those things have always reminded me of gorilla feet lol.
Freind of mine swears by them for jogging though.

For some reason I've hated the feel of all low-top shoes for decades now.

Once I started buying hiking boots/shoes I feel insecure (like linus without his blanky) without my ankles being covered.


----------



## broj15 (Mar 13, 2012)

I used to always wear some green and white Stan Smith's for tennis. Now I just buy pairs of murdered out Van's Authentics in bulk cuz they're so cheap lol. Super comfortable and appropriate for chillin with your friends, going to a show, and I've been known to wear them to many wedddings/ formal events.




How's that for minimalistic style lol?

Edit: Although, I have been gassing for a nice pair of Jordan Spizike's


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome! Pretty big Adidas slut myself lol
Nice collection, and I didn't know anybody actually wore the Adipures


----------



## unclejemima218 (Mar 19, 2012)

broj15 said:


> How's that for minimalistic style lol?



this. I've gone through 5 pairs of this exact shoe!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 19, 2012)

wowspare said:


> Is that a Strandberg?



thats Einstein




Omarfan said:


> Minimalist shoe thing? This is a thing now? Personally, I feel like anybody wearing those ugly things should get a sharp slap across the face. And don't say that it's about comfort, not style. There's plenty of less utterly disgusting looking shoes that are comfortable. This is like Crocs except somehow people have managed to fuck up EVEN WORSE in their choice of footwear this time. Holy shit, were normal shoes really that bad? And yet, women are expected to suffer high heels for fashion while grown ass men who should know better but apparently don't want to trod around in these rubber toesock monstrosities because real shoes were just too much to handle.
> 
> This is just embarrassing.



Well, perhapse if you did a little more research instead of being a dumbass spouting off about things you dont know anything about...

The purpose of those shoes is to use your foot like you would a barefoot. Its not about style OR comfort. Its about building muscles in your feet that modern shoes dont allow you to use. The soles on these things are like paper. JUST enough to not hurt your feet on rocks, but major major ground feel. 
Its almost the equivalant of wearing a few pairs of rubber gloves on your hands.

Heel striking is high impact. When you run barefoot you run on the balls of your feet and the impact is dropped significantly.
I mean, theres only harvard studies(and others) that show barefoot running is better for you.

How embarrassing  

If you dont like something, thats cool, but you dont have to be a complete douchebag like you were.


----------



## texshred777 (May 8, 2012)

I hadn't seen those before..looks like Adidas took the "feet you wear" technology quite literally in that sense. 

Gotta admit, for non basketball sneakers I love Adidas. 

I love the KB/Crazy 8's and the T-Mac 5's for hoops too, but usually wear Retro'd Nike. I'm actually trying to find a pair of the Black/Red T-Mac 5's at the moment with no luck. All I can find are the gray/red in size 12. I need 11's.


----------



## NosralTserrof (May 11, 2012)

The only Adidas I want:











Also, does anyone else think of the Korn song when they're trying to spell Adidas?


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 17, 2012)

Jumpman, or GTFO


----------

